# What is this Live Bearer???



## nebusa (Mar 16, 2010)

*What is this Livebearer???*

Picked these up at the LFS. Bought 4 originally 3 female and one male. I have since given away about 150 back to the fish store in less than a year. They mate like crazy.

The male has tiger like black stripping and some have more of a pale yellow tail, but mostly with black in it. The female can be seen there right next to the male. Not the most beautiful fish...

This is the best picture I could get as they are crazy fish always darting about. I removed them from main tank, which wasn't easy. They can be aggressive and are crazy fish or I should say frantic.

Anyway I've never truly identified them, the pet shop didn't know exactly what they were either.

They have never been sick, the offspring have an extremely high success rate. Probably because of all my plants.

Any ideas out there??


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

could be a mosquito fish..


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Possibly Ameca Splendens

Are they large in size?


----------



## nebusa (Mar 16, 2010)

They are about 1.5 inches full grown.


----------



## nebusa (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking at images online of Mosquito and Ameca Splenden fish. I don't think it's either. 

??? 

Mosquito fish appear to have tiny spots. The males have stripes when mature. Compared to the Splenden the yellow is not as pronounced and not on the tip of the tail. The tail has black on the edge with these guys. I tried to get a better picture for you but the never stop darting all over the place.

Thanks for the suggestion. 

Maybe someone will recognize them.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

No where near big enough for Ameca Splendens.
They get to about 4 inches


----------



## nicolai vandhul (May 15, 2009)

My guess would be a Micropoecilia of a kind. At least the bodyshape and size looks like, but I don´t know about the colours?


----------



## Fishguy10 (Aug 6, 2011)

Those look like Gambusia Affinis to me, aka mosquito fish. Sometimes they have iridescent colors or different patterns/shapes. The overall shape, especially the upturned mouths and the flat-ish head, indicate that they usually eat off of the top of the water. Mosquito fish are also very prolific breeders and there tends to be a lot of fry. I Hope this helps identify them


----------



## nebusa (Mar 16, 2010)

I think you are right. Gambusia Affinis looks to be a match to me. 

Well they are just about the most resilient fish I've ever had in my aquariums. They reproduce like crazy, and have thrived in several different conditions. 

I'd be curious to drop some mosquito larvae in the tank to see how they would react, but don't want risk having mosquito flying around the house. [smilie=l:

Thanks!


----------



## zoggin eck (Apr 11, 2007)

I suggest you post the same question on a specialist livebearer forum, rather than getting the same vague guesses you usually get here. (Seriously? ameca splendens?).

As for Gambusia affinis, the female lacks the usual "teardrop" under her eye, and the male just looks different (certainly with those tiger stripes).

Good on you for trying to get an ID. I really hate when stores sell fish with no name


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin (Aug 29, 2011)

Definitely not _Gambusia affinis_ (caught a ton of those while doing Poeciliad research years ago). My guess would be something in the genera of _Limia_, _Neoheterandia_, or maybe _Micropoecilia_. But exact id requires a better quality pic. Interesting little fish though...glad it's doing so well for you!


----------



## Dr_Hoatzin (Aug 29, 2011)

Actually, if i were to guess i'd say _Limia melanogaster_.


----------

